# 10hrs TO GO – KILL BILL –>HB-141!



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

*10hrs TO GO - KILL BILL ---->HB-141!*
We have less than 10hrs before the House vote&#8230;. PLEASE contact the Representatives and urge them to VOTE NO on HB-141
*
*******HB-141 is scheduled to go on the House floor at 10am tomorrow******
Do not let this discourage you, as the fight is far from over. We need to defeat HB-141. This legislation is a threat to Utah's Water Recreation, Utah's economy and the Constitution.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*ACTION ALERT!!*

Contact Your Legislator NOW!
VOTE NO H.B. 141
*WE NEED YOUR HELP!!!!! NOW IS THE TIME. THIS IS IT. PLEASE MAKE YOUR VOICE HEARD!!*

Please, take 5 minutes out of your day to send a short and sweet email. Even if its a one line sentence staying&#8230;
*VOTE NO HB-141*
(Although a personal note is much better, but IF you must, make it easy EASY and copy the above quote, and send to these email addresses below)

*VOTE FOR HB-141 IF:*
* You want to see endless court battles over the constitutionality of the bill and over which streams qualify and which don't;
* You believe the Utah Supreme Court is likely to reverse its own unanimous ruling;
* You want to see this issue year after year;
* You believe in bills drafted in secret with no public input;
* You believe it should be a crime for a church group to float down a public waterway.

*Once again the process surrounding HB-141 is drafted in secret with no public input! It was kept in secret and held from the public. This issue deserves a better process.*

*COPY AND PASTE*
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]gov; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mail Search
Try the new Yahoo! Mail
Message Sent
Sent to
= Already in Contacts
[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]ov

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

I did my part.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

> VOTE FOR HB-141 IF:
> * You want to see endless court battles over the constitutionality of the bill and over which streams qualify and which don't;
> * You believe the Utah Supreme Court is likely to reverse its own unanimous ruling;
> * You want to see this issue year after year;
> ...


I don't care which side you're on, propaganda like this is disgusting.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ACHY said:


> > VOTE FOR HB-141 IF:
> > * You want to see endless court battles over the constitutionality of the bill and over which streams qualify and which don't;
> > * You believe the Utah Supreme Court is likely to reverse its own unanimous ruling;
> > * You want to see this issue year after year;
> ...


yup.... anyway sent my email


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

ACHY said:


> > VOTE FOR HB-141 IF:
> > * You want to see endless court battles over the constitutionality of the bill and over which streams qualify and which don't;
> > * You believe the Utah Supreme Court is likely to reverse its own unanimous ruling;
> > * You want to see this issue year after year;
> ...


Sometimes the truth is disgusting. The way I understand it 141 would do exactly this.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

If you've been paying attention you'd know its been the topic of discussions and debates. These words have been used and this topic has been going on for almost a year.

No propaganda only facts.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

pre-warning/disclaimer:

i am not anti-mormon/religous/anything like that at all, i want that to be clear and to the point.

now... is it really worded like that? do the elected officals really hear it with those exact words/phrases? i know a little off topic, but wow!

anyway like i said i sent my emails, did the copy paste thing, and called Rep Fowlke's office and left a message of thanks with her secratary.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

What does a church group have to do with anything? Do they deserve anymore rights than the common man? Using this example is B.S.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

kochanut said:


> now... is it really worded like that? do the elected officals really hear it with those exact words/phrases? i know a little off topic, but wow!


Yes, of course it was. The Lower Provo get over 180,000 recreational water users a year, Tubers #1 and anglers as #2. It's a big concern and has been the topic of debates. Many of the tubers are church groups. In addition, another question was brought up about under age youth who are not required to take the "Class", it was the responsibility of the leadership to do so.

Come on you guys...Please listen to the debates and inform yourself.

for the record.... I am in no way, shape or any form, associated with a any religion.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

F/V Gulf Ventur said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > now... is it really worded like that? do the elected officals really hear it with those exact words/phrases? i know a little off topic, but wow!
> ...


i was just asking for clarity and nothing more, thanks for clearing it up for me!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sent off all my letters!! Got one back today that said that she would vote down HB 141 and encourage her collueges to do the same! Hey its a start.


----------

